# CRUNCH a few trees vs cars



## derwoodii

Here some of my trees vs cars please add any similar of yours 






















No one was hurt in the making of any of these... well yes frightened and under insured a maybe.


----------



## derwoodii

Just few more


----------



## tree md

Wow, what species of tree is that in the first pic?

Not cars but these are a few of the calls I've got lately:


----------



## derwoodii

# pic 1 is a Mountain Ash (Eucalyptus regnans) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_regnans


----------



## komatsuvarna

DANG. That first one turned that kia into a pancake.:jawdrop:


----------



## derwoodii

A few more but got lucky n missed em this time.


----------



## stihl sawing

komatsuvarna said:


> DANG. That first one turned that kia into a pancake.:jawdrop:


How the heck did you even recognize what it was.lol Would hate to be in that thing when it fell.


----------



## wvlogger

stihl sawing said:


> How the heck did you even recognize what it was.lol Would hate to be in that thing when it fell.



you can see sorento on the left of the back gate


----------



## discounthunter

No one was hurt in the making of any of these... well yes frightened and under insured a maybe.[/QUOTE]



there was an insurance commercial a while back that claimed they covered tree/car damage as long as its a ficus tree,lol


----------



## stihl sawing

wvlogger said:


> you can see sorento on the left of the back gate


Yup, now i see it, Thanks.


----------



## cdg

Overhead chock.


----------



## chopperlot

pic 3 the way a falcon should be ha ha ha


----------



## derwoodii

Found this its old but a good one.


----------



## poorboypaul

wvlogger said:


> you can see sorento on the left of the back gate



KIA=killed in action


----------



## wvlogger

poorboypaul said:


> KIA=killed in action



thats what we call kia's we junk


----------



## Beefie

Neat pics guys keep them coming. We havn't had any bad t-storms around here in a while for stuff like this to happen.

Beefie


----------



## Taxmantoo

wvlogger said:


> you can see sorento on the left of the back gate



I thought the car was facing the camera, didn't even realize that was the back.


----------



## wvlogger

taxmantoo said:


> I thought the car was facing the camera, didn't even realize that was the back.



damn i must be good


----------



## derwoodii

No cars under them today, got lucky eh. But high winds rain with already very wet ground I was wee bit busy. 

OMG its like it sunk then healed over. Gonna be a crane to get that stump away. 





Gums over onto 22kv fizzz 





Mix limbs 240v and 22kv fizz n pop


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stihl sawing said:


> Would hate to be in that thing when it fell.



You wouldn't care at all. For long, anyway.


----------



## kate.elwood

Wow, some pictures are quite funny, but it's really sad how tree hazards can affect your life, your good, your home.


----------



## derwoodii

Gum squash 











Hmm dont think that,ll just buff out.


----------



## mrbentontoyou

from that double tornado that hit here in nyc a little while back.


----------



## derwoodii

Its been awhile but a storm just passed by last week







now dont those alloy rims look so cool with lower springs


----------



## derwoodii

4 cyl compact


----------



## labrax

*Car damage from late October storm here in NE*

Pic of neighbors car after October storm this year. Too much damage too the roof/glass and the car was totaled


----------



## Ash_403

Just proves a theory that I've had. Cars are not built to withstand trees falling on them. 

I wish I took a picture of a few downed trees in my neighborhood after a bad sheer wind storm this past May. One neighbor had their minivan buried/nearly completed smashed when a large elm blew over. Another had a 3.5 ft DBH red oak blown over. Just missed their house. That was a beautiful tree too. :msp_sad:
I luckily did not have anything substantial break.


----------



## Ayatollah

I see a possible advertising gimmick here. Properly distributed fliers in the neighborhood with pictures like these?


----------



## AU_K2500

*some recent work i did*

here is a tree VS. car for ya. cut a tri-five out of a 30 year old water oak
View attachment 214815

View attachment 214816

View attachment 214817

View attachment 214818

View attachment 214819


----------



## bootboy

After a local windstorm a month ago. Massive, rotten, silver maple vs Toyota camry. About 2 miles from my house.


----------



## derwoodii

bootboy said:


> After a local windstorm a month ago. Massive, rotten, silver maple vs Toyota camry. About 2 miles from my house.



Wow, er it will buff out, right?


----------



## derwoodii

Taken from a UK news story.


----------



## Scottscape

this was after a tornado in raleigh


----------



## derwoodii

Scottscape said:


> this was after a tornado in raleigh



Thats a mean sun roof modification


----------



## BrokenToys

From Tropical Storm Irene last year-luckily only damage was the gutter on the house. Meanwhile every house on the opposite side of the street had their el masts ripped off their houses


----------



## derwoodii

Last month a little squall blew though..


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM

Here is a few pics... I didn't remember to take them until I took a break AFTER removing top from the Lexus and a limb from the Cherokee.View attachment 229359
View attachment 229363


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*here is another one*

this was one of my competition .... the wind came up and he dropped it on his own car. I got the insurance recovery which paid 2 times what the job was bid at originally!
View attachment 231639


----------



## derwoodii

news just in busy city street but no one hurt 

Huge tree flattens cars Huge tree flattens cars after narrowly missing playground in exclusive London square | Mail Online

A spokesman for Kensington and Chelsea Royal Borough council said no one has suffered any injuries as a result of the incident at around 2.30pm.

I had a car park Poplar do same thing some years back missed every thing & very happy about that as the tree was on short list to go just awaiting the higher risk budget que in front

Tree looked stressed by it sucker growth and spring in UK with wet earth & decayed roots let go


----------



## imagineero

Here's one we did last year, or maybe the year before.

Big Euc, the fence in the background is a newly built electrical substation. Turned out when they dug the site out, they cut every root off, the tree was on the fenceline. They lowered the soil level significantly too. No real surprise that she came down in the next storm. Pancaked that car, a shed, a few fences, a satellite dish and lesser damage to a second car. Last I heard the council had taken the sub contractors to court over it. We got paid by the neighbouring property's insurance co.

Shaun


----------



## 7.3 rocket

View attachment 301871

Dodge meets White Pine. White Pine wins. 

View attachment 301872






Was a new Cadillac and new Mercedes. Not anymore. And we'd just been at that house the week before to remove a partially rotten oak. That one came out of the wood line and got the cars. 

All damage from Sandy.


----------

